# Sudden knuckle swelling?



## chic (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

A couple of weeks ago I was just walking when I felt a sudden pain in the knuckle of my left ring finger. It felt like I'd been stung by a bee, but I hadn't been. The joint turned red and swelled and the finger began to actually look crooked with a lump developing on the side of the knuckle joint. It also hurt a bit. On a scale of 1 - 10, I'd say a 5.

2 weeks later, I'm still a bit swollen and the knuckle looks like I was bitten by a mosquito or something. The pain has really diminished and is really nothing to complain about. When I wake in the morning my finger looks almost normal, but once I engage in activites it swells and redddens again. When I go out or drive I bandage it to protect it from anything that might exacerbate the swelling but I hate to bandage it because it cuts off circulation and blood flow provides healing to injuries.

I've been using aloe vera gel on it for the inflammation, and arnica cream to reduce the swelling and pain. It is somewhat better, but I wonder what could have happened to me and what I can do to speed up the healing process? 

TIA


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2014)

Same thing happened to me about 2-3 weeks ago. ... only on my neck! .. I swatted at 'something' ?  when I felt a slight sting.  I saw what  looked like a small black insect .. mosquito, spider, fly ... who knows! ... it was tiny.

The sting was painful and itchy at the same time, and then swelled, and then kept changing in appearance over time.  
I tried so many things on it that first week... After Bite stick, took Benadryl tablets,  neosporin, cortisone cream (made it itch more!), Allegra cream, rubbing alcohol, first aid salve, even drawing salve (used to bring boils to a head)  ... name it.  
Nothing seemed to work for me.  Then I got the clever idea to put Orajel (mouth sore gel)  on it.  .. right idea, WRONG product ... lol.
It helped stop all the pain/itching, but dried hard on my neck. ..   So after that I realized that what was needed was something that contained benzocaine.  
And I found Medicaine sting and bite ampule swabs... perfect!! ...20% benzocaine, 1%menthol.  These 1st aid capsules go on the skin safely,  let you get on with your life while the problem heals.  They would work on your finger without a bandage.  It dries on your skin.  
I had never used them before.   But they work!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

Sudden joint swelling could be arthritis... or an infection leading to septic arthritis.  Best to have it checked out.  An orthopedic md can draw out a tiny sample of fluid from your joing to check for infection or any other cause of the symptoms.  JMO...


----------



## chic (Sep 20, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Same thing happened to me about 2-3 weeks ago. ... only on my neck! .. I swatted at 'something' ? when I felt a slight sting. I saw what looked like a small black insect .. mosquito, spider, fly ... who knows! ... it was tiny.
> 
> The sting was painful and itchy at the same time, and then swelled, and then kept changing in appearance over time.
> I tried so many things on it that first week... After Bite stick, took Benadryl tablets, neosporin, cortisone cream (made it itch more!), Allegra cream, rubbing alcohol, first aid salve, even drawing salve (used to bring boils to a head) ... name it.
> ...



Mine felt and behaved like an insect bite too but after two weeks the swelling should be gone. Thanks for your advice. I'll try the benzocaine.


----------



## chic (Sep 20, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Sudden joint swelling could be arthritis... or an infection leading to septic arthritis. Best to have it checked out. An orthopedic md can draw out a tiny sample of fluid from your joing to check for infection or any other cause of the symptoms. JMO...



That would be a good idea if I had health insurance but I don't so I'm on my own to fix this problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

It could be arthritis.  MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane) is good for an inflammation in the body, but you'd have to use it daily for results.  I have the Natural Factors brand, which is 1,000mg capsules.  If I have back pain or knee pain due to inflammation/injury, I'll take a capsule in the morning and one again in the evening.  For me it helps, and this supplement also has other benefits.  http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=26716&highlight=methyl+sulfonyl+methane

Turmeric is also good for inflammation in the body, liver health, etc.  I buy a little bag in bulk from the health food store and take a teaspoonful a day with juice in the morning, along with some Chlorella.  I just use it as a preventative.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 20, 2014)

I had a toe swell up..it was agonising..the doctor told me it was a viral arthritis..the pills worked..but I still have a sausage toe!!


----------



## chic (Sep 21, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I had a toe swell up..it was agonising..the doctor told me it was a viral arthritis..the pills worked..but I still have a sausage toe!!



I've never heard of viral arthritis but will look it up. I was discounting arthritis because I didn't think it could happen all of a sudden.

SeaBreeze, thanks, I do know about MSM and tumeric. I appreciate the response. I'll find a solution soon, I hope. It hardly hurts at all now but I want to get rid of the lump on the side of my knuckle. Gotta reduce that swelling.


----------



## David777 (Mar 2, 2022)

Upon search with "arthritis" was surprised its been 8 years since any seniors here mentioned arthritis.  So revived this old thread I see several current members posted on.

My mother (passed away 2011) had some kind of painful arthritis as a senior that ended her craft making days.  I now 73 developed minor right hand finger knuckle arthritis nodes at age 52 that stayed the same without pain until 2 months ago, not preventing much activity except something like opening stuck jar lids.  Never had it diagnosed.

But then just after New Years 2022 without any prior symptoms suddenly had much pain on all right hand fingertips including the thumb.  Couple weeks later my Kaiser Permanente doctor diagnosed just by looks that was due to some kind of arthritis of which there are over 100 types with 2 main types rheumatoid and osteo.  Sooner or later time runs out for all organic Earth creatures, and my life for one is never again going to be the same.

In this era a savvy web searching person with a science background, can research amazing amounts of medical information on the web. After much web research, recently self diagnosed my affliction as *asymmetric distal interphalangeal predominant (DIP) psoriatic arthritis*, a quite uncommon auto immune disease.  Probably was what my beloved mother had.  Last few years occasionally noticed singular small 1/3 inch sized red scales on my scalp I never paid attention to that came and went that were likely slight psoriasis.  All my small Heberden’s nodes are on last distal knuckles while no other joints including my left hand have had any symptoms.  So will be going into my doctor so she can make a more certain diagnosis and point how I'm going to be able to deal with it.   All my adult life have rarely used medicines even for head colds except aspirin for tooth aches. Without modern medicines like *Ibuprofen* and *Voltaren* I've been using, I'd be facing a truly grim day to day future.  Must have been horrible for those in pre modern medicine days that lived long enough having to endure such older age afflictions.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

QuickSilver said:


> Sudden joint swelling could be arthritis... or an infection leading to septic arthritis.  Best to have it checked out.  An orthopedic md can draw out a tiny sample of fluid from your joing to check for infection or any other cause of the symptoms.  JMO...



Yes, I agree.  Could be onset of arthritis.  And no matter what, you should have the doc take a look.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 2, 2022)

Deleted lol.  Just realized the OP was posted 2014.  How's the finger @chic ?


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 2, 2022)

David777 said:


> Upon search with "arthritis" was surprised its been 8 years since any seniors here mentioned arthritis.  So revived this old thread I see several current members posted on.
> 
> My mother (passed away 2011) had some kind of painful arthritis as a senior that ended her craft making days.  I now 73 developed minor right hand finger knuckle arthritis nodes at age 52 that stayed the same without pain until 2 months ago, not preventing much activity except something like opening stuck jar lids.  Never had it diagnosed.
> 
> ...


don't forget that there might be some very simple aids to your issues.  Not cures, but symptom reduction things.  You could ask your doctor, whether soaking would help, soaking in Epsom salts, massage or other simple techniques.  Might aid you a bit.  I have arthritis in my hands.  I have an electric massager for my back injuries.  And I just started using it on my hands.  Frankly, I never cleared it with the doc.  But I can say this...it absolutely looses up the hands, reduces the stiffness tremendously. 

If the doc says it is ok, you know, maybe something like that might help?

But, don't be an idiot like me...see if you can get the doc to clear you for whatever you try.

take care


----------



## OopsieDaisy (Mar 2, 2022)

I fell a couple of weeks ago.  Nothing to concern myself with, but my pointer finger on my right hand hurt. I knew that I could have damaged it, as I fell upon it, also my right knee.   Damn.....I still am having problems with the both of them.  I know things take a while to adjust and heal,  but its heartbreaking that my right pointer finger is still so painful.  It makes me  really feel my age.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 2, 2022)

David777 said:


> Upon search with "arthritis" was surprised its been 8 years since any seniors here mentioned arthritis.  So revived this old thread I see several current members posted on.




Here's a 2021 thread that you may find more helpful:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/to-those-that-deal-with-arthritis-what-are-your-symptoms.60304/

.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

I've menioned it quite a lot here..because I have it in my fingers.. swollen painful knuckles.. but I usually abbreviate it to O/A.. which is why it wasn't found in a search for Arthritis..


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've menioned it quite a lot here..because I have it in my fingers.. swollen painful knuckles.. but I usually abbreviate it to O/A.. which is why it wasn't found in a search for Arthritis..


@David777 , yes?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> @David777 , yes?


yes I should have quoted him....


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Deleted lol.  Just realized the OP was posted 2014.  How's the finger @chic ?


I don't know if this ill show up but the knuckle swelling went down 4 months after I began taking PABA for it. So all is good.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

chic said:


> I don't know if this ill show up but the knuckle swelling went down 4 months after I began taking PABA for it. So all is good.


excellent news....


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> excellent news....


It really is. I've been taking it ever since. Now if it would only help my knee but it doesn't.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

chic said:


> It really is. I've been taking it


what exactly is it ?... I wonder if it would be too late to work on my fingers ?


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what exactly is it ?... I wonder if it would be too late to work on my fingers ?


It's Para aminobenzoic acid tablets or caps. It's an enzyme. You can buy it in any health food store or vitamin shop or online. It's inexpensive so it's worth a try. I had to take  itfor several months before seeing the improvement but now I would not be without it. My little finger was actually deformed by the arthritis so I was very glad to see it go back to normal. Good luck.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

chic said:


> It's Para aminobenzoic acid tablets or caps. It's an enzyme. You can buy it in any health food store or vitamin shop or online. It's inexpensive so it's worth a try. I had to take  itfor several months before seeing the improvement but now I would not be without it. My little finger was actually deformed by the arthritis so I was very glad to see it go back to normal. Good luck.


well I'll see if I can get it in our health food stores. Both my first 2 fingers on my right hand are deformed by OA..and very painful


----------



## David777 (Mar 3, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Here's a 2021 thread that you may find more helpful:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/to-those-that-deal-with-arthritis-what-are-your-symptoms.60304/
> 
> .


Thanks Annie!  Annoys me on the web when Search tools mysteriously miss some thread text terms while comparing on others.



hollydolly said:


> well I'll see if I can get it in our health food stores. Both my first 2 fingers on my right hand are deformed by OA..and very painful


Since our afflictions are both in our hands, I'll try and help you and any others here with finger arthritis issues as I learn more about it.  Our fingers much like our lips have within our bodies, the most dense areas of somatosensory touch sense cells, that are capable of more agonizing debilitating pain than any other small areas.

https://pages.jh.edu/jhumag/495web/touch.html

_The human hand contains about 100,000 nerves, of at least 20 different kinds. Twelve receive various touch sensations; eight are motor fibers, carrying commands from the spine; and all are specialists--...
The tongue, lips, and fingertips are the most touch- sensitive parts of the body, the trunk the least. Each fingertip has more than 3,000 touch receptors, many of which respond primarily to pressure. These are packed in just under the surface of the skin, where each reports events in overlapping fields about one-tenth of an inch across. Hsiao says the entire trunk, by contrast, has about as many touch receptors as a single hand._


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

chic said:


> Hi,
> 
> The joint turned red and swelled and the finger began to actually *look crooked* with a *lump* developing on the side of the knuckle joint.



still self-diagnosed at this point, but I recently experienced something similar.  google Dupuytren's Contracture.  still need to consult a rheumatologist to confirm, apparently it's chronic, as is old age...

hopefully, with you, it turns out to be minor


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

It could be arthritis.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've menioned it quite a lot here..because I have it in my fingers.. swollen painful knuckles.. but I usually abbreviate it to O/A.. which is why it wasn't found in a search for Arthritis..


I saw that but I thought that O/A was shorthand for Old Age. Silly me!


----------

